# Papers Bitte



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Governor Andrew Cuomo announces 'vaccine passports' for New Yorkers


Governor Andrew Cuomo announced that New Yorkers would need an "Excelsior Pass," a COVID vaccine passport, that will allow them to move freely.




thepostmillennial.com


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Totally unacceptable.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Question:

Will the excelsior pass speed up the process for Cuomo to sexually harrass young women?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I posted this because if NY or CA can get away with, Washington will not be far behind.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> Governor Andrew Cuomo announces 'vaccine passports' for New Yorkers
> 
> 
> Governor Andrew Cuomo announced that New Yorkers would need an "Excelsior Pass," a COVID vaccine passport, that will allow them to move freely.
> ...


These liberal tools have just about gone too far. Keep pushing and the festivities of 1/6/21 will look like a Sunday church picnic.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

The king has spoken, what a joke. Black markets papers will be cropping up all over.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Going to the grocery store in Cuomo's New York...








_"Democratic New York Governor Andrew Cuomo announced on Tuesday that the state is testing the "Excelsior Pass," a coronavirus passport which will be required for entry into stadiums, theaters, and businesses in New York state." _


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Keep pushin morons. 

It only works if you comply. So DON'T.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Quote:::"Governor Andrew M. Cuomo today announced a pilot program to test the Excelsior Pass during events at Madison Square Garden and Barclays Center," the statement reads. "[The] Excelsior Pass will use proven, secure technology to confirm an individual's vaccination or a recent negative COVID-19 test through a confidential data transfer to help fast-track the reopening of theaters, stadiums and other businesses in accordance with New York State guidelines.":::End Quote



The reopening of theatre's, stadiums and businesses is in Cuomos power to do, he does not need a crutch, he can issue the order today. He can open the whole state with a written order. This ain’t rocket science.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> "Governor Andrew M. Cuomo today announced a pilot program to test the Excelsior Pass during events at Madison Square Garden and Barclays Center," the statement reads. "[The] Excelsior Pass will use proven, secure technology to confirm an individual's vaccination or a recent negative COVID-19 test through a confidential data transfer to help fast-track the reopening of theaters, stadiums and other businesses in accordance with New York State guidelines."
> 
> So out of state folks would be tested, every time that they visit NY? This idea is worse than useless, and it would cause so many problems for visitors, that they will not set foot in NY. That seems obvious to me, is there anything that is obvious to Coumo. Anything at all?


I went to Upstate NY to see my kids and take care of some business this summer. King Andrew had made a 14day quarantine edict.
I booked my flight to Pittsburg, zipped in zipped out. Like Snake Plitken. 
Screw King Andrew. I know more roads in and out than he has people to block them. 
The only thing that is obvious, is that he is oblivious.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Quote:::"Governor Andrew M. Cuomo today announced a pilot program to test the Excelsior Pass during events at Madison Square Garden and Barclays Center," the statement reads. "[The] Excelsior Pass will *use proven, secure technology to confirm an individual's vaccination or a recent negative COVID-19 test through a confidential data transfer *to help fast-track the reopening of theaters, stadiums and other businesses in accordance with New York State guidelines.":::End Quote

Bwahahahaha! Oh my God., I can’t stop laughing!


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Ahahahaha....still laughing...phew...nope....bwahahahaha!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

May I see your papers, please.
Like wow, man, I use a pipe.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Illegal, send that law to the Supreme court and see how long it stands.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Elvis said:


> Illegal, send that law to the Supreme court and see how long it stands.


With today's supreme court, I wouldn't doubt it passing...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------

